# Looking for a sidekick for my DSLRs.



## MGRPhoto (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm getting tired of dealing with my DSLRs for snapshots around the house and just normal day to day snapshots. I resorted to my smartphone for a while but I can't stand the image quality.
I'm looking to stay under $700.00

I borrowed a Nikon 1 J3 from a friend and I really liked it except for 2 things... I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to get to M, A, S or even P even though it is apparently capable. Second was the flash. From my limited experience it only points one way and there are no other options.

I liked the Sony NEX 5T I tried out at BestBuy. In about 5 minutes with it in the store I figured out how to do everything I wanted to be able to do. Very intuitive design.

I haven't been able to try out the Samsung NX300 as no one has any in stock but I really like cost/features ratio.

If someone could tell me if there are more flash options with the J3 and a way to get to the Manual settings I'd buy it in a heartbeat as I have Nikon DSLR gear so I'm brand preferential. As it stands I'm back and forth on the Sony and the Samsung but leaning towards the Samsung as they seem more invested in the platform than Sony does.


----------



## Designer (Jan 13, 2014)

There are other options.  Keep looking.  

Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX7 Digital Camera, Black DMC-LX7K


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 13, 2014)

I use the nex7 and have used the original 5. I am a HUGE fan of the system and would recommend it to anyone looking for a household camera.
edit to add: I've had my 7 for over a year now. I take it almost everywhere and I use my camera 10x more often now that it's light weight.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you have children. If so I camera with a flip screen so you can shoot low will get better shots of them. Also, get a camera that shootsd quickly with kids with minimum delay. They won't stand still like adults while you wait for the shutter to snap.


----------



## brunerww (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi MGRPhoto - if you liked the J1 and want a "mini-me" for your Nikon for less than $700, you might want to look at this $679 factory-refurb'd Nikon 1 V2 with the 10-30mm VR kit lens and a 90 day Nikon warranty. 

It has a PASM dial, a built in flash and viewfinder, shoots 15fps continuous focus for following the kids around, and, if you want to, you can adapt your existing Nikon glass to it for another $200.

This camera is not that much larger than the J1 - and is somewhat smaller and lighter than the $950 (body only) NEX-7 recommended above.

Hope this is helpful!

Bill


----------



## lambertpix (Jan 14, 2014)

Are you looking to replace the DSLR or augment it (hence, sidekick)?  If the latter, I'd certainly give at least a little weight to whether I could use any of my existing lenses as-is, or with adapters.  I know that as you start to haul around more lenses, the portability factor of these smaller cameras diminishes, but I'd like to have the option, in any event.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 14, 2014)

I bought recently an Olympus EPL-5. It is a great little camera. Very good touch screen interface and great image quality with a good range of lenses also. It has a more expensive brother with built in evf. Well worth a look.


----------



## MGRPhoto (Jan 14, 2014)

Designer said:


> There are other options.  Keep looking.
> 
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX7 Digital Camera, Black DMC-LX7K



Thanks for the suggestion. If that had a lens mount it'd probably be perfect. I'd like the option to throw on a tele-zoom when needed for when I'm biking/hiking.



JustJazzie said:


> I use the nex7 and have used the original 5. I am a HUGE fan of the system and would recommend it to anyone looking for a household camera.
> edit to add: I've had my 7 for over a year now. I take it almost everywhere and I use my camera 10x more often now that it's light weight.



Yeah I definitely like the Sony system and it definitely seems like the best performance/dollar.



AlanKlein said:


> Do you have children. If so I camera with a flip screen so you can shoot low will get better shots of them. Also, get a camera that shootsd quickly with kids with minimum delay. They won't stand still like adults while you wait for the shutter to snap.



I don't have children of my own but yes kids, pets and shelter animals are going to be the primary subjects. Both the Sony and Nikon I was playing with at BestBuy seemed up to the task. I think the employees were getting tired of me tracking them as they walked around the store... 



brunerww said:


> Hi MGRPhoto - if you liked the J1 and want a "mini-me" for your Nikon for less than $700, you might want to look at this $679 factory-refurb'd Nikon 1 V2 with the 10-30mm VR kit lens and a 90 day Nikon warranty.
> 
> It has a PASM dial, a built in flash and viewfinder, shoots 15fps continuous focus for following the kids around, and, if you want to, you can adapt your existing Nikon glass to it for another $200.
> 
> ...



Nice suggestion Bill. I'm usually a big proponent of refurb items and I'm not sure why I haven't looked into them on this item yet. I'll keep an eye open for good deals.

-------------

I think the biggest thing still causing me to lean towards the Samsung is the lighting system. They already have 3 flashes or more made for the NX series and they definitely have the most lenses. The Sony flash looks kind of crappy and the Nikon is only an option if I can find a good deal on the V2. I now from a photographic standpoint the Samsung is inferior to the Sony but it's still miles ahead of a point and shoot and not even in the same league as my stupid smartphone. Also from what people have reported and from the way it looks the Samsung looks like the nicest to hold.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a thought- and this is only from my research.   If you're going to be working in low light and/or photographing fast moving subjects, the AF system on the Olympus om-d is supposed to be phenomenal for a mirror less camera, and I've read it syncs well with flashes.

Edit to add: I have no idea what price point that falls into!


----------



## MGRPhoto (Jan 14, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> Are you looking to replace the DSLR or augment it (hence, sidekick)?  If the latter, I'd certainly give at least a little weight to whether I could use any of my existing lenses as-is, or with adapters.  I know that as you start to haul around more lenses, the portability factor of these smaller cameras diminishes, but I'd like to have the option, in any event.



Definitely not a replacement. I love my D300s and have no issues lugging around all the gear when it's required. But with such compact options now available that have such fantastic picture quality it doesn't make sense to always lug around all that gear. And quite frankly it's just annoying to use around the house. Compatibility with my Nikkor lenses is the reason I first started looking at the 1 series.



jaomul said:


> I bought recently an Olympus EPL-5. It is a great little camera. Very good touch screen interface and great image quality with a good range of lenses also. It has a more expensive brother with built in evf. Well worth a look.



I looked into the m43 cameras and to me they just seem too expensive for what you get. At least with the Nikon 1 series they are super cheap. For the same price as most compact m43 systems I can get either the NEX 5t or NX300 and they are about the same size. I think if I didn't already own Nikon gear the Nikon 1 series wouldn't even be an option for me and I'd probably give m43 a much stronger consideration.


----------



## MGRPhoto (Jan 14, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Just a thought- and this is only from my research.   If you're going to be working in low light and/or photographing fast moving subjects, the AF system on the Olympus om-d is supposed to be phenomenal for a mirror less camera, and I've read it syncs well with flashes.
> 
> Edit to add: I have no idea what price point that falls into!



Yeah the OM-D system is fantastic. I got to play around with a OM-D EM-5 that a friend owns and it's a great system. They start around $1,000 though. If I'm going to spend that I might as well just go all out and get a Sony a7. Ultimately I'd like to get the a7 but I'll save up for that over the next year or so and hopefully be able to get whatever replaces it.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 14, 2014)

I haven't a clue what to get. But think of it as a personal choice totally on how you use it?
I have a Nikon Coolpix 520 which im not ashamed to admit is what I mostly use. After talking with a friend of mine more into photography than myself, we came to some conclusions I hadn't really thought of.

a. my car has been broken into before and things stolen out of it
b. I have used the warrantee before many times that I have bought from department stores like walmart on electronics
c. I need something I am willing to carry around, which of course I will leave in my car a lot.
d. I have a very large possibility of breaking it
e. I like ocean, lakes, I have boats. Go to events, do some landscape, kids pictures..... but much of what I do requires zoom or I generally get pissed off I cant get close enough.
f. if I don't have it with me, I don't have time to go through lenses, im not willing to carry it, I cant get close enough for the shot, I break it for example last week taking pictures in a blizzard at ten below zero,  or someone steals it, I drop it in the lake for example or is somehow gets knocked off the boat. Then whatever it was was for nothing...
so he told me to go buy this Nikon Coolpix 520, buy the warrantee. And if it falls off the boat just go buy another one.


----------



## MGRPhoto (Jan 15, 2014)

I ordered a Samsung NX300. Mainly because of the hotshoe and already having 4+ flashes available for the NX series. Plus I can use my Nikon flashes in manual mode. They also have a ton of lenses and a K-mount adapter so I can pick up some cheap Pentax lenses. Button layout and general functionality seems to the best available. I just think Samsung is going full steam into this market while others are backing out due to low sales. I think this compact format is the future and I think Samsung feels that way as well. Also the app to control the camera seems much more usable and polished than the other options. Can't wait to try shooting some birds in my back yard from my couch without them knowing what I'm doing!  Plus it just intrigued me the most. I haven't seen many people report their experience with the NX300 and I don't know anyone that has one so I'm kind of itching to try it out.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 15, 2014)

A7


----------



## MGRPhoto (Jan 15, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> A7



Yeah I'm definitely going to pick up an a7 at some point... or it's successor or something similar. It's just more than I want to spend right now.


----------

